# mold release agent



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

My wax cakes are molded in one of those rubber molds that leave the word "beeswax" molded on the top of the cake. Before pouring molten wax into the mold, I spray the inside with 409, then shake all of it out that will come out. There is a slight smell from the 409 for a day or so, but that quickly goes away.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Hello Dick ...My molds are plastic octagon shaped with the word beeswax .Also the molds are supported by a wooden frame which is floating in water. The wax is sticking between the letters. I will try the 409...I just want to retain as much of that wonderful fresh beeswax smell as possible








Thanks Rick


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Wax sticking in the letters and tearing away the wording when removing wax cakes from the mold was my problem, too. 409 seems to work ok. I suppose you could buy some of that spray mold release from the bee supply companies, although I've never tried it.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I sell the blocks of wax with "beeswax" imprinted on them as well. My customers don't care if the letters are off, they are melting it again anyway. But with candle molds where it does matter or if they are reselling the wax blocks, I use the veggie oil spray, (like PAM). It doesn't leave any smell. and works well.
Sheri


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I am only making a few because most of my capping wax is going to foundationless frames. Where just before I paint the stips I add a couple of drops of lemon oil. These are sun rendered from bur comb and comb from cutouts that have been thru the solar wax melter.One guy buys it to use in lubricating the mandrel for custom glass blowing and another wants all my darker wax for sculpting of some sort.







...I will try both the 409 and the pam and use the one thats works best ...Thank You Dick and Sheri...Rick


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

The nice thing about PAM is that it is food grade. If you ever have customers that need the beeswax for cosmetics or food use, PAM would be the better choice. No harsh chemicals.
Sheri


----------



## Evan (Jun 10, 2006)

I've had some good luck with olive oil in a pump spray. Simpler shapes than you are describing though.


----------

